# hhi golf courses



## alexb (Oct 9, 2012)

will be in hilton head from friday any course recommendations


----------



## alexb (Oct 9, 2012)

anyone played at oldfield?


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 9, 2012)

I think that's off island quite a ways..depends on if you want to drive out there or not..(we haven't played there) .We usually play Shipyard or Port Royal because we get free greens there w/ our timeshare.
Golden Bear at Indigo Run is nice. Off island we like Old South.
Have fun!


----------



## dmorea (Oct 9, 2012)

*Hilton Head Golf*

Try www.LMteetimes.com  for good deals on golf in HH .  
We really liked both of  the  Palmetto Hall  courses and the  Oyster Reef Course. 

After Berkeley Hall , that is


----------



## terden (Oct 10, 2012)

Crescent Pointe and Old South in Bluffton are a lot of fun. On the island, Oyster Reef, Golden Bear at Indigo Run, Port Royal (3 courses), and Shipyard can usually be found on Last Minute Tee Times for reasonable prices. A nice splurge is the Robert Trent Jones course at Palmetto Dunes Plantation. I have never played Harbour Town, as it is very expensive. Many of the courses on the mainland (Bluffton) can be found for good prices on GolfNow.com.  All of the courses in Hilton Head are nice, and you will enjoy your visit.


----------



## terryfic (Oct 10, 2012)

*HHI Golf*

Check out the Club Key golf card, www.clubkey.com,  it offers discounts at all the public courses on the island as well as Bluffton, you can pick the card up in HHI. My favorites are Country Club of Hilton Head and Hilton Head National.


----------



## suenmike32 (Oct 10, 2012)

We're at Grand Ocean in H.H.I. as we speak. 
My cousin and I purchased a two round package at Crescent Point and Eagles Point for $109.00 each  + tax (fees & cart included).
Crescent is a fairly challenging course. To be honest it was way above my capabillties. Very nice but tough.
Eagles Point was quite nice, but we had a brutal rainstorm the night before and it was very wet (cart path only).
I would recommend Eagles Point in a heartbeat. Next year I would be happy to play there 2-3 times in one week. I enjoyed it that much.


----------



## alexb (Oct 13, 2012)

Just booked the hills course at palmetto hall


----------



## alexb (Oct 14, 2012)

Just played Oldfield golf club it is stunning well worth the drive from hilton head


----------



## suenmike32 (Oct 15, 2012)

alexb said:


> Just played Oldfield golf club it is stunning well worth the drive from hilton head


Alexb,
Would you mind sharing the cost of greens fees and cart?
Also, how was the course (difficulty wise)? Lots of water, traps, waste-areas?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## alexb (Oct 15, 2012)

i booked it on golfnow.com $80 including tax .
The front nine is all tree lined with not much water.
The back nine is more open but lots more water with some fantastic holes
i played off the forward tees Green good test off my 17 handicap would have
been very challenging from the white tees.


----------

